# Awarded Paph. spicerianum



## rdlsreno (Oct 15, 2007)

Yey!!! got one just a 75 pts. HCC but I like it!!!


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well done!


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations are in order for sure! However, who's the breeder? Let me guess.. OZ? 

Warning - I'm going to derail this thread...
I'm beginning to think this "round" thing is getting a little out of hand. When the species starts to look like a hybrid, I get a little worried that we're going overboard in the breeding department. Just my opinion, I'm still thrilled for you for getting it awarded, I'm just starting to question the AOS judging standards (I know, finally! you all say....)


----------



## Corbin (Oct 16, 2007)

Heather said:


> I'm beginning to think this "round" thing is getting a little out of hand. When the species starts to look like a hybrid, I get a little worried that we're going overboard in the breeding department.


 
My first reaction when I saw the picture was: If the picture was taken looking straight on and level with the top of the pouch would the dorsal show the recurve as is characteristic of this species? To me a species plant should look like the species. The differences between the species is what, at least to me, makes the growing of the different species interesting.

Ramon, back to your award and regardless of the comments above: Great job growing and showing! :clap::clap::clap: Congratulations


----------



## bwester (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the award, well done!

I agree with Heather on the breeding. I think certain breeders are tweaking species into something entirely different that, in my opinion, should not be considered the true species.


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2007)

Species, eh! Congrats anyway.


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 16, 2007)

Ramone,
How sweet it is!!!!! Congratulations!!!
How many spicerianums have been awarded??

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, congratulations!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 18, 2007)

tocarmar said:


> Ramone,
> How sweet it is!!!!! Congratulations!!!
> How many spicerianums have been awarded??
> 
> Tom



According to AOS it is about 35 to 36 awards.

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 18, 2007)

I took another picture of the flower at a level of the pouch as Ed suggested. Also this time it shows the staminode to be compared to the orchid spcies.com link.

Ramon






http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphspicerianum.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2007)

That is some dorsal!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

I LOVE the marking on the stam!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats! I think its very nice indeed. cool yellow staminode!


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

That's pretty awesome to see an award on a species that has so much award history as spicerianum.

I like the nice wide petals. Well done.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that plant a tertraploid?

Kyle


----------



## jblanford (Oct 26, 2007)

That flower is awesome the picture makes it look huge what is it's size. Thanks Jim.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 26, 2007)

6.9 cm Only

Ramon


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 27, 2007)

I think I need a spice just for the staminode...it always bothers me when pic angles cover up pretty staminodes


----------

